# Meet My Girls!



## PrincessRat (Aug 22, 2012)

These are my little darlings.

Emimy (2 1/2)








Rarity (3 months)








Gia (6 months) She is actually my brother's rat, but she stays with my girls until he can afford a friend for her.








And Anastasia passed away at age 2 from Pneumonia and lung cancer. 









-Rats are my life-


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

They are very cute  I am so sorry about Anastasia  I recently lost my Yuki to CHF and its very very hard


----------



## PrincessRat (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you! And Aww I'm sorry! It is very hard to lose our little babies. My rats are basically my entire life. I told my boyfriend that if we ever split up, I'm going to be a single rat lady for the rest of my life. Haha. They are such amazing little fuzzies! <3


-Rats are my life-


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Where did u get that rat outfit!? I want one lol


----------



## PrincessRat (Aug 22, 2012)

The necklace is from one of those little plastic bead necklaces...my little sister always gets them at the dollar store and when they break I make necklaces for my girls. And then I took a skirt from a little doll and it happened to be just her size.  I used to have little sweaters for Em and Anya a while back. Someone gave them to me as a gift. I think they were actually ferret sweaters but I'm not sure. Just be creative, there are lots of ways to dress your Ratties up for fun. Just make sure it all fits comfortably. 


-Rats are my life-


----------



## PrincessRat (Aug 22, 2012)

When I first got the girls' blocks I took this.  Rarity was very gentle with it, but Emimy is a little terror and knocked it over and moved the blocks to her litter box, where she arranged them so she could lay on top of them instead of in her potty. 


-Rats are my life-


----------



## PrincessRat (Aug 22, 2012)

-Rats are my life-


----------



## PrincessRat (Aug 22, 2012)

<3


-Rats are my life-


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Aww, so cute  I hope find your brothers rat a friend  are all so cute, thanks for all the pics  cuteness overload!


----------



## PrincessRat (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you! 


-Rats are my life-


----------



## PrincessRat (Aug 22, 2012)

Here are a couple more pics  the girls love this little basket and sleep in it all the time 


-Rats are my life-


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I have two baskets in my cage and they are. My big boys favorite


----------



## PrincessRat (Aug 22, 2012)

Yeah, they love them and what's cuter than a rat in a basket? 


-Rats are my life-


----------



## coxbrea151 (Jun 1, 2012)

So cute. Good picture taking too.


----------



## MeganKaye (Aug 29, 2012)

Rarity is too cute for words, oh my gosh!


----------



## PrincessRat (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you!!  I'm going to have an outdoor play day tomorrow and there will be lots of pics!  I love my girls more than anything.


-Rats are my life-


----------



## PrincessRat (Aug 22, 2012)

More pics!!!


-Rats are my life-


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

Rarity is so cute [I <333 hairless rats]. That outfit is hilarious - blue is definitely her color! 

I just wanted to say that your Gia bears a striking resemblance to my Axl - about the same age too. ;D 
View attachment 8380


----------



## PrincessRat (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you! And yeah wow, they look very similar! If Gia had just a bit more white on her belly they could be twins. 


-Rats are my life-


----------



## PrincessRat (Aug 22, 2012)

I was away from home most of the day and Rare missed me so much! So she is just being such a cuddle bug tonight! 


-Rats are my life-


----------



## PrincessRat (Aug 22, 2012)

Hanging out in the hanging tube!


-Rats are my life-


----------



## PrincessRat (Aug 22, 2012)

Bath time with Rarity! 


-Rats are my life-


----------



## PrincessRat (Aug 22, 2012)

........and Gia!! 


-Rats are my life-


----------



## Rodents=Love256 (Aug 26, 2012)

They are both adorable! Love the bath time pics, I haven't tried water with my babies yet.


----------



## PrincessRat (Aug 22, 2012)

Rodents=Love256 said:


> They are both adorable! Love the bath time pics, I haven't tried water with my babies yet.


Thank you! 
Oh, here's a little tip about water..
All three of my girls absolutely hated taking baths at first. They wouldn't stay in and I would always get all scratched up by their nails. What I did is every time they attempted to jump out, I would give a high pitched "eeeeeeeek" and gently put them back in and soon they realized they were supposed to play in the water and that it was okay. Now all three of them love bath time.  So if you try water and they don't like it at first, there's something to try. 


-Rats are my life-


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

Where is the best place to introduce them to water? Tub? Sink? Or like a large bowl? I would really like to have my boys play in water? Any suggestions would b helpful. Thanks guys!!. Oh and your babies r so cute!! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## PrincessRat (Aug 22, 2012)

I bathe my girls in the sink, so that is where they were introduced to the water. A sink or a large bowl would work. Or, maybe if you put about an inch or so of water in the bottom of your tub, depending on how big your rats are, enough they can walk around and play in it maybe. Whatever you think is best. Like I said, mine were introduced in my bathroom sink because I bathe them there. 


-Rats are my life-


----------



## PrincessRat (Aug 22, 2012)

Em picking up her jingly ball 


-Rats are my life-


----------

